# How do you dissolve the sugar?



## crabjoe (Oct 20, 2019)

How do you dissolve 6 cups of sugar, into the SP for back sweetening, without either diluting it by using s simple syrup or shake/stirring where you're going to end up oxygenating it?


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 20, 2019)

Personally, I wouldn't worry about the effects of oxygen from stirring on SP. However, if you are worried, you could simply be patient and let the sugar dissolve over time without stirring.


----------



## cmason1957 (Oct 20, 2019)

Why not remove some of the wine, say a gallon, or the wine into that and stir it really well. Then add the slurry back? It's what I always do.


----------



## crabjoe (Oct 20, 2019)

cmason1957 said:


> Why not remove some of the wine, say a gallon, or the wine into that and stir it really well. Then add the slurry back? It's what I always do.



That's essentially what I did. That's when I realized how that it was probably putting a ton of oxygen in.


----------



## dralarms (Oct 20, 2019)

I stir it straight into the must. No worries.


----------



## crushday (Oct 21, 2019)

IMO, if you’re adding sugar in an attempt of chaptalization you could minimally add it to the must. Even without stirring it, the yeast will have their way with it up to their alcohol tolerance. However, oxygen during fermentation is necessary so have no fear stirring it up.


----------

